# Elk Tag Application Time



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Don’t forget to apply.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Elk_Hunting_Digest_454207_7.pdf


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hoping for an Elk and bear hunt combo this fall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I gave them my $5 donation.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

16 chances and counting......


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m in again, and my mountain of PMH applications is also steadily growing.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m still in the penalty box for 7 more years except for applying for the Pure Michigan Hunt. Good luck everyone.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I've got 15 chances, maybe this will be my year.


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

As a newb I shouldn't even look forward to my combo purchase this year.

I guess I have to start somewhere.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

13 Chances here.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

16 for me as well........Whats the max chance amount anyone would have right now if they started with the first Elk draw? I think I would have had more if I didn't forget to apply one year at the beginning and lost my chances..


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Captain said:


> 16 for me as well........Whats the max chance amount anyone would have right now if they started with the first Elk draw? I think I would have had more if I didn't forget to apply one year at the beginning and lost my chances..


16 is considered MAX points:

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/elk_drawing_statistics_492914_7.pdf


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Nice so this year's draw will have people with 17 chances in the mix....


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm in. I believe I have 15 chances this year. Also got my Pure Michigan hunt tickets so maybe I'll hunt twice.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I have 16 PP and adding in this years application I should have 17 chances at that Bull of a lifetime. I have purchased a bunch of 4 leaf clover seed too and have that planted all around me for good luck too!!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

steelyspeed said:


> 16 is considered MAX points:
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/elk_drawing_statistics_492914_7.pdf


Interesting to see the rapid rise in applications starting 5 years ago. It was pretty static for a while and then all of a sudden a big jump in applicants. Last year too had a large number of first time applicants as well for both options. Just an interesting dynamic considering all of the stuff we hear about hunter recruitment in the news.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m still in the penalty box for 7 more years except for applying for the Pure Michigan Hunt. Good luck everyone.



Im on my 1st year in the penalty box! Will stack up a few PMH apps this year.


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

A friend and I both drew cow tags in 2008 and can start again this year. Unfortunately both of us have have had back surgery and knee surgery and we're both old so we're done with elk hunting and will take deer hunting one year at a time.
I was out of the country with the Army the first year you could apply but I applied the next 24 years until I got my tag.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm in with a whopping 3 chances, I'll keep my plans for CO just in case I'm not drawn :lol:


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I already have 16 chances on the books. HEY DNR, I am not getting any younger! I am running out of time here you know! LOL!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It sounds like at 73 I should just forget about it. I do have lots of help if I should kill one but first I need to get a tag.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Lets see how many of the chosen are past game violators this year


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

No luck for me for the 28th time, but congratulations to everyone that did pull a tag!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

How do I find out if my donation was just that? I tried looking it up but all I was able to find was the number of points I have...3


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Disregard, finally found out....WOOHOO I don't have to go elk hunting...again!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I have put in every year since they started except one year we were building our house and would probably have a heart attack if I ever open the mailbox and found one. A friend I worked with a few years ago had been putting in for 3 years and his dad put in for his first time, he drew a cow tag and his dad drew an any elk tag the first time he put in. Just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

No tag for me. Been applying since 1986. Hopefully next year....


----------



## MeatnPotatoes (Oct 28, 2010)

I drew an any elk tag December Unit G or X! Unbelievable!


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

My guide backed out on me so I'm in need of one for the first period L unit.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Rainman68 said:


> I'll agree with "probably" on more acreage of plots and habitat as a whole for all species, but definitely not more plots specific to deer. Duck and pheasant habitat is "probably" 90% of the habitat manipulation aimed at a specific species, others do benefit though.
> 
> Your backyard has most of the plots for cervids. The overgrown rye plots for elk have little drawing effect on deer in my opinion. In most of these areas you are lucky to even see a deer.





tallbear said:


> My guide backed out on me so I'm in need of one for the first period L unit.


Your package came with a list, start calling. Scouting is also an option. Use the provide map that shows last years kill locations. Call the Atlanta field office for help.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

If anyone gets an offer on here from Hoegemeyer, to hunt his land for Elk. Make sure you have a back up plan. He posted on here last year wanting cow hunters. Wouldn't give address or contact number, so I scouted on my own. Then a few weeks before season, he stops answering all P.M.'s. Talked to another that had same experience with him. Don't get this opportunity very often, just cover all your bases and enjoy one of the best hunts Michigan offers.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

tallbear said:


> My guide backed out on me so I'm in need of one for the first period L unit.


Congrats Mike!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

tallbear said:


> My guide backed out on me so I'm in need of one for the first period L unit.


I just sent you a PM. Got a phone call tonight saying Vern Bishop has an opening for a cow hunter. Vern is a good egg, give him a call. 

Otherwise I’ll do what I can to point you in the right direction until we can fit you in. We just need to clear some tags before committing to anyone else at this time for September.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

bluealaskan said:


> If anyone gets an offer on here from Hoegemeyer, to hunt his land for Elk. Make sure you have a back up plan. He posted on here last year wanting cow hunters. Wouldn't give address or contact number, so I scouted on my own. Then a few weeks before season, he stops answering all P.M.'s. Talked to another that had same experience with him. Don't get this opportunity very often, just cover all your bases and enjoy one of the best hunts Michigan offers.


First of all I’m not a guide. Don’t claim to be. I farm and I’m very busy. Don’t recall every offering you anything. Try to take cow hunters when I can. They shoot for free when they come. Tall bear was going to come. There is no time this year. Gave him phone numbers to call to get his elk. Pay a guide and don’t try to go on the cheap. I’m sure you got your elk and I’m happy for you.
I don’t know how the elk guides put up with you people lol.

To all the people who keep pm’ing, there are no hunts being offered on the farm this year or ever again.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

That's great news from a person like you. I put your name out there because of what you did to me and others last year. Tallbear never even named you. You set people up for failure, don't blame others. It's not a point of being cheap, it's unchartered territory for most. And some look for guidance in what you did. You bet I got mine on my own, but it's B.S. what you stand for and the game you play. From your posts, looks like your bear dogs are keeping you busier than farming.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

bluealaskan said:


> That's great news from a person like you. I put your name out there because of what you did to me and others last year. Tallbear never even named you. You set people up for failure, don't blame others. It's not a point of being cheap, it's unchartered territory for most. And some look for guidance in what you did. You bet I got mine on my own, but it's B.S. what you stand for and the game you play. From your posts, looks like your bear dogs are keeping you busier than farming.


Who did I set up for failure? The people that kill elk on the farm for free? The guides that get access to the farm for free when they call looking for elk every morning? People like you are why I won’t let anybody on the farm from this website.
Yes I run bears with hounds, I don’t work bankers hours. I can run bears in the morning and work until midnight if that’s what I want to do.
Keep spreading the word. Hopefully that will end all the pm’s.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

You put the offer out to this site. Just letting you know it sucked. Not knocking bear hunting, love the pic's. Just not you. The end.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

bluealaskan said:


> You put the offer out to this site. Just letting you know it sucked. Not knocking bear hunting, love the pic's. Just not you. The end.


I thanked the people that killed elk for free here last year. 
Happy I never had to drag you around the farm. The end.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hoegemeyer said:


> I thanked the people that killed elk for free here last year.
> Happy I never had to drag you around the farm. The end.


I find it quite odd that anyone could possibly complain about a free hunt no matter the game animal. Thanks for being a giver.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I find it quite odd that anyone could possibly complain about a free hunt no matter the game animal. Thanks for being a giver.


My mistake for putting an offer on here. One big guide got all worked up over it. The guides that are welcome here and I had a good laugh over that.

I took 1 person off this site and one friend in the early season. All others I said find a different way, give me your number, if these 2 kill I’ll contact you and see if you want to come over.

Multiple elk were killed in the early season. One girl didn’t kill one on the farm. I took a ride with them to Atlanta, showed them some elk sign and they went back the next morning and killed one. I didn’t take anyone else the rest of the early season due to being in a combine. The guides I know hunted the farm the rest of the season.

During the December hunt I had 2 people come to the farm. The guy killed one the first weekend, the other person missed and had a meltdown and quit.

The rest of the December season consisted of conservation officers giving people on state land that were struggling finding elk my number. Roughly 4 of those callers came over. 3 killed elk, the 4th missed.

Canada creek ranch called and couldn’t find 2 guys a bull. They brought them over and killed 2 bulls.

TV guides brought a guy over and killed a bull when I called them about 6 bulls in my cut bean field.

The best guide in northern Michigan killed multiple elk here as well. I don’t feel bad about the blueump. More incentive not to deal with people from here.

Oh yeah, I forgot to add the only people who received a dime for killing elk on this private property are the guides that are allowed here.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Oooh man...I wanna hear the story about the meltdown. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

So much for the end!!! You are the best, in your own mind.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hoegemeyer said:


> My mistake for putting an offer on here. One big guide got all worked up over it. The guides that are welcome here and I had a good laugh over that.
> 
> I took 1 person off this site and one friend in the early season. All others I said find a different way, give me your number, if these 2 kill I’ll contact you and see if you want to come over.
> 
> ...


You are a very generous man. This site needs more people like you. Thanks for all you do for this once in a lifetime hunt. Once I get out of the penalty box I hope to draw another tag maybe this time for a Bull.

Some people would bitch if they got hung with a new rope. It’s too bad society has learned to tolerate that kind of behavior.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

bluealaskan said:


> So much for the end!!! You are the best, in your own mind.


Nope not the best. Give a lot of free access to people. Luckily didn’t have to deal with any jerks last year. Sounds like I barely dodged a bullet.

I can keep going. I’ve got autosteer.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing to get too worked up over, guys. There are a lot of good guides out there and very few I wouldn’t recommend. The goal for all of them is to fill all the tags. The farm Hoegemeyer works for is a great farm for elk hunting, the owners don’t want the elk there. There are guides that hunt it that I would recommend any day of the week, and they kill animals quite effectively. It is one farm though. If a farmer offers to let you hunt their land for free, be courteous, gratuitous and offer them something in return. If it ends up working out to where you can’t get on it when season comes, that’s okay too. It’s their land. Having multiple options and groups of animals to hunt is the best way to fill your Michigan Elk tag.

The best thing I can say out of all of this is to not put all of your eggs in one basket when it comes to a Michigan elk hunt. Sometimes the elk are there, the next morning they could be 10 miles from there. Banking a once in a lifetime hunt on one farm is a very risky proposition. Having someone that has access to multiple properties and knows public land, as many of the better guides do, is the safest bet.

Farmers are busy, especially at the time of year the elk hunt is going on. For most farmers, it’s easier to work with the guides and the multiple tags they bring, to get the elk out of their fields. If it becomes too much of a hassle for the farmers, they will just shut it down completely. The farmers are an integral part of elk management in Michigan, as much as they don’t want to be.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

srconnell22 said:


> Nothing to get too worked up over, guys. There are a lot of good guides out there and very few I wouldn’t recommend. The goal for all of them is to fill all the tags. The farm Hoegemeyer works for is a great farm for elk hunting, the owners don’t want the elk there. There are guides that hunt it and kill animals quite effectively. It is one farm though. If a farmer offers to let you hunt their land for free, be courteous, gratuitous and offer them something in return. If it ends up working out to where you can’t get on it when season comes, that’s okay too. It’s their land. Having multiple options and groups of animals to hunt is the best way to fill your Michigan Elk tag.
> 
> The best thing I can say out of all of this is to not put all of your eggs in one basket when it comes to a Michigan elk hunt. Sometimes the elk are there, the next morning they could be 10 miles from there. Banking a once in a lifetime hunt on one farm is a very risky proposition. Having someone that has access to multiple properties and knows public land, as many of the better guides do, is the safest bet.
> 
> Farmers are busy, especially at the time of year the elk hunt is going on. For most farmers, it’s easier to work with the guides and the multiple tags they bring, to get the elk out of their fields. If it becomes too much of a hassle for the farmers, they will just shut it down completely. The farmers are an integral part of elk management in Michigan, as much as they don’t want to be.


The best guide in northern Michigan has access to my farm and all farms we operate and will continue to.


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Oooh man...I wanna hear the story about the meltdown.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You can see it on the Wardens show on the outdoor channel this fall lol.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> I just sent you a PM. Got a phone call tonight saying Vern Bishop has an opening for a cow hunter. Vern is a good egg, give him a call.
> 
> Otherwise I’ll do what I can to point you in the right direction until we can fit you in. We just need to clear some tags before committing to anyone else at this time for September.


I'm all set, and thanks for the help.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Good Luck Mike!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I can’t believe you are ripping on Hoegemeyer. He put a offer out there to help elk hunter last year and he didn’t disappoint. My better half had a tag and he opened up his farm to let her hunt. He didn’t have to as like he said guides have access also so he could have just let them hunt. He also went out of his way to show us around on some state land where he been seeing bulls. He didn’t have to do that but he did. He is a stand up guy and I hope someday I can return the favor.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Debated posting this.... But can't believe some of the things I've read here. These pictures right here they mean the world to me! I consider it the top 2 things I've ever done in the woods! We shot that bear on private property with my 14 year old son that Hoegemeyer had access too and opened up graciously to us to chase bears with him.

I shot the cat on private property Hoegemeyer had access too and let me run my dog on with him.

He also helped my father kill his cow elk last season!

Take a guess what he charged me for any of those hunts? $0.

When I headed to the truck for the sled to haul the bear I got back to the kill site and the bear was gutted and ready to roll.

Won't find many more gracious then their family with their connections in the Northwoods.

You won't find any better in the woods with their knowledge and understanding of hunting no matter the species.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Debated posting this.... But can't believe some of the things I've read here. These pictures right here they mean the world to me! I consider it the top 2 things I've ever done in the woods! We shot that bear on private property with my 14 year old son that Hoegemeyer had access too and opened up graciously to us to chase bears with him.
> 
> I shot the cat on private property Hoegemeyer had access too and let me run my dog on with him.
> 
> ...


Bobcat hunting is on my bucket list. Would love the opportunity to arrow a treed cat this winter. Ever since I saw this footage of Fred Bear shooting a treed cat at the 10:30 mark:






One day.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Debated posting this.... But can't believe some of the things I've read here. These pictures right here they mean the world to me! I consider it the top 2 things I've ever done in the woods! We shot that bear on private property with my 14 year old son that Hoegemeyer had access too and opened up graciously to us to chase bears with him.
> 
> I shot the cat on private property Hoegemeyer had access too and let me run my dog on with him.
> 
> ...


I don't know him at all but pretty much sounds like the kind of guy that would give you the shirt off his back if he could. In today's day in age people take rejection kind of difficult and have their own way. The Landowner has every right to control who is on their property and at this given time he has made the decision to not allow anyone. He has his reasons and its really none of our business. 
Like others said, start contacting others on the list. As a last resort, I am also available to take the tag off your hands if you no longer want it.


----------

